
Reddit Enters Live Streaming with the Reddit Public Access Network - hardwaresofton
https://www.wired.com/story/reddit-livestreaming-rpan/
======
yagodragon
I don't know how this is going to end up. Reddit has always been content-first
(like hn) and not people-first (like twitter/Instagram). I don't usually
follow people or celebrities on reddit, I'm just lurking and trying to find
something interesting on a subreddit I follow. How is this live streaming
service gonna appeal to the seemingly introvert reddit userbase?

------
hardwaresofton
Official announcement thread on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/ct2gcb/annou...](https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/ct2gcb/announcing_rpan_a_limitedtime_live_broadcasting/)

